# Phương pháp tạo nên da lộn là gì?



## duseovntop (6/11/21)

Phương pháp tạo nên da lộn là gì?

Da lộn được tạo ra bằng hai phương pháp thông dụng như sau:

Phương pháp thứ nhất, vì da lộn vốn là bề mặt bên trong của da động vật, nên có thể nhìn thấy ở mặt dưới da và sản xuất giỏ đựng quà tếtlật ngược lại, trái ngược với loại da nubuk được làm từ bên ngoài.





Phương pháp thứ hai, là phương thức được đánh giá cầu kỳ và phức tạp hơn. Đó là tách các phần hạt trên bề mặt da và để lộ phần mờ mờ chỉ để lấy được bề mặt bên trong. Cách này ta sẽ được da lộn cả 2 mặt trên dưới và sẽ tạo ra một sản phẩm có chất liệu da mềm mại hơn, dẻo hơn. Vì thế   giỏ đựng quà tết bằng danên giá thành của loại da này cũng sẽ cao hơn.

Da lộn là gì được sản xuất như thế nào?
Phương pháp tạo thành da lộn:

Da lộn được lấy từ da lớp 3, lớp split grain của các loài động vật, đưa mặt trong (mặt thịt) ra ngoài. Để có thể sử dụng được miếng da này các nghệ nhận sẽ tách phần hạt nổi trên bề mặt da rồi đánh bóng. Với cách làm này ta sẽ thu được da lộn cả hai mặt trên và dưới, tạo ra một sản phẩm da mềm mịn, đàn hồi tốt hơn.

Nguồn gốc lịch sử của da lộn là gì?
Da lộn được ra đời từ bao giờ, chúng bắt nguồn từ đâu? Cùng tìm hiểu chi tiết nhé.

Da lộn vốn là chất liệu được những quý ông thuộc dòng trâm anh tài phiệt người Pháp cực kỳ yêu thích. Vào khoảng thế kỷ 19, cái tên da lộn xuất hiện thông qua việc người Pháp nhập khẩu những đôi găng tay da mềm mại từ Thụy Điển. Từ đó cái tên ‘gants de Suède’ (găng tay da lộn của Thụy Điển) được nhiều người sử dụng.

Năm 1960, da lộn bùng lên là một loại chất liệu bao phủ ngành thời trang với nhiều mẫu mã thiết kế.

Đến nay, chất liệu này được nhiều nhà sản xuất đưa ra thị trường và thiết kế ra những sản phẩm nổi bật. Nó không còn chỉ được dùng cho những giới nhà giàu, quý tộc mà còn phổ biến rộng rãi tới mọi tầng lớp. Có rất nhiều thiết kế sử dụng da lộn mà nổi bật nhất là: áo khoác, giày…

Tất cả da lộn đều giống như những loại da thông thường khác mà bạn vẫn nhìn thấy trong cuộc sống (thường là da dê và da cừu) khi đã được loại bỏ hết những tạp chất. Quá trình loại bỏ tạp chất này để lộ ra một bề mặt da mềm mại, bông xù (như tuyết) và có thể được tiếp tục phân loại hoặc cắt bỏ để đạt được chất liệu đẹp nhất như mong muốn.

Da lộn thường mỏng hơn và xốp hơn da ở trạng thái nguyên sơ, qua quá trình sản xuất nên nó trở nên mềm mại hơn da tự nhiên rất nhiều. Màu sắc trở nên sắc nét hơn da tự nhiên.

Các loại da tạo thành da lộn là gì
Da lộn được làm từ da nào

Da lộn được làm từ da của mọi động vật, nhưng thông dụng nhất người ta chế tạo da lộn từ 3 loại da động vật sau:

Da lộn từ da cừu

Da lộn chủ yếu được làm từ da cừu(vì chất liệu da lộn này sẽ nhẹ nhàng hơn, mềm mại hơn). Da lộn từ da cừu là một sản phẩm tuyệt vời với thời tiết mùa gió lạnh và ẩm ướt.

Da lộn từ da heo

Da lộn từ da heo có cứng hơn một chút so với da cừu, nhưng cũng mang đến cho bạn một sản phẩm bền và đẹp.

Da lộn từ da bò

Chất liệu da từ bò sẽ cứng hơn nhiều so với da cừu, nhưng đây cùng là một loại da lộn bền và ấm áp.

Đặc tính và ứng dụng (thành phẩm) của da lộn là gì
Như đã biết, đặc tính nổi bật của da lộn chính là sự mềm mại, nó mềm mịn hơn nhiều so với những loại da thông thường. Chất liệu này được ứng dụng đa dạng và nhiều nhất là với giày như giày cao gót, giày sandal, đặc biệt là boots và giày lười mang lại sự trẻ trung, phóng khoáng. Ngoài ra, da lộn cũng được sử dụng để sản xuất trang phục như áo, quần, váy…và kể cả phụ kiện như túi, ví. Cũng tương tự như da bóng, chất liệu da lộn toát lên vẻ thời thượng và sang trọng cho người dùng.

Ưu điểm và nhược điểm của da lộn là gì
Đều là chất liệu dùng trong thời trang, may mặc, nên da lộn cũng sẽ có những ưu và nhược điểm. Tìm hiểu về những điểm nổi bật, cũng như một số điểm còn thiếu sót của da lộn nhé.

Ưu điểm

Có sự mềm mại, mịn như nhung, sổ tay bìa da tp hcm màu sắc tự nhiên, đều màu
Da lộn dày hơn có thể bền hơn da thông thường
Mang đến cho người dùng phong cách trẻ trung, cá tính, năng động
Sử dụng da lộn trong thời tiết lạnh và ẩm ướt sẽ làm bạn cảm thấy ấm áp
Sau một thời gian sử dụng, da lộn sẽ càng sáng, bóng và mềm mịn hơn
Vì sản phẩm từ tự nhiên nên sẽ thân thiện với môi trường.
Nhược điểm

Dễ dàng hấp thụ nước, nếu đi dưới trời mưa thì đôi giày của bạn có thể bỏ vào sọt rác luôn được rồi
Dễ bám bụi bẩn, không có tính đàn hồi và khó vệ sinh
Giá thành cao hơn so với các loại da khác.


----------

